# thread of my tooling projects



## hobby (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi guys,

here are some tooling projects I did when I first got started,
in this hobby, I found that building tooling is a great way to learn this hobby quickly, and acurately.

I first wanted to experiment with cutting dovetail slides, so I made 3 projects to introduce me to dovetail sliding fits.

#1. a self centering vice.








#2. an x-y table for my dremel drill press.











#3. x-y table for drill press






then I wanted to try rebuilding a better mouse trap....whoops I mean a guide for the harbor freight cutoff tools to come with a plastic guard.











I wanted to learn how to build vices, and such, so I tyried to design and build a 2pc. mill vice. Mostly for just the practice of new milling procedures and setups.








I have other tooling that I will take pictures of and I'will post to this thread later on.

Such as a taper atachment I made for my mini lathe that replaces the entire crosslide, and makes it a snap to be able to acurately align for any small taper needed.



Thanks for looking.
Have a great day...


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice work! I especially like the X-Y tables. :bow:

That surface plate of yours sure gets around! ;D


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 22, 2009)

great job, Items that can be used each day, Lathe Nut


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Ditto on what the others have said...I like making tools also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## black85vette (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice indeed!  :bow: A bit out of my league but I appreciate the work that went into them.


----------



## websterz (Dec 24, 2009)

"...Such as a taper atachment I made for my mini lathe that replaces the entire crosslide, and makes it a snap to be able to acurately align for any small taper needed..."


Now THAT sounds interesting! Can't wait for the pics!! ;D


----------



## seagar (Dec 24, 2009)

Great work. :bow: :bow: :bow:
Did you do drawings?

Merry Christmas, Ian(seagar)

Coffs Harbour,
Australia


----------



## hobby (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi guys,
Thankyou for the compliments.

I almost forgot about this thread, when I seen it at the top of the list, I thought,
whoops, I need to acknowledge some replies, sorry for the delay to your replies.

Someone asked if I did the drawings, 
yes, I do the drawings, but only in 2D, so I do enough drawings to get the critical dimensions, and to get me in the right direction, with a design, but when I get into the 3D aspect of a project, then I 'build to fit.'

My way in this hobby seems to be design a little build a little, design some more, and build some more, until the project is completed.

That's why I may have 3/4's of the drawings done when the project is completed.

Someone asked some pics. on my taper jig.

here are some quick photo's little blurry, camera probably too close, with it off the lathe at the moment.

When I get an opurtunity, I will do a complete demonstation, with pictures and written dialogue, using this taper jig set up on my lathe to fabricate a endmill holder to hold the largest endmills that come in those bargain sets. Using 12L14 steel.

I've made several 2 MT. endmill holders , as well as a boring head 2 MT shank. (the kind LMS, sells. using 2 inch dia. steel round.

here are the pics of it as of now.












Have a great day.


----------

